# aggressive leleupi and juli dickfeldi



## Raindrops_Tickle (Sep 19, 2019)

Hello, I'm new to this forum. I have a 40 gallon breeder tank stocked with 8 multies, 8 cyp leptosoma mpulungu, 2 juli dickfeldi ( on the large side close to fully grown ). 1 leleupi has already been removed from the tank since it decided to attack 3 of the cyps one past away. So brought him back to the store. Couple days later the bigger dickfeldi started attacking the smaller. fins got nipped and are damaged. They day before this behavior seemed like the smaller one was showing the bigger one that the bigger one is boss and he is not. not sure how to describe this behavior but reminded me of a dog with its tail between its leg. Basically the smaller one started swimming on its side slightly bend its body and closed all its fins. For now I took the larger one out of the tank and put him in my empty 20 gallon tank.

honestly tank looks pretty empty not sure if its possible to add more fish or not, maybe some suggestions? Tank right now has plenty of open swimming area. One big rock pile on one end of the tank. Sand and plenty of shells on the opposite side. and have some rocks laying on the bottom with some anubias and java ferns attached just to create some more areas and kind of a divider between left and right side. the 8 multies, 8 cyps and the one dickfeldi all get a long great.

I did see another ditter fish that looks really pretty but have read mixed things to add them with the syps the ones I was looking at are the Paracyprichromis.

One multie even thinks he is cyp most of time and swims along them all over the place.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Welcome to Cichlid-forum!

In a 36" tank like a 40B I would expect the multifasciatus and maybe a pair of dickfeldi to live in harmony. Usually for a 36" tank we like to suggest one of the smaller, more peaceful julidochromis like Gombe.

Julidochromis are famous for "getting divorced" when changes are made to the environment. Was it a pair-bonded duo?

For cyps I would want a 48" tank or longer so I would remove those. Six paracyps instead might work.

For leleupi also a 48" tank and I would not combine them with shellies...they are likely to kill not only the fry but also grabbing the adults out of the shell to get to the fry, adults may be killed as well.

Maybe you want a Tang that will wander away from the rocks more often than julidochromis? A pair of calvus are a little better in that regard, start with six and rehome extras when a pair forms. You would remove the julidochromis if you go with the calvus.


----------



## Raindrops_Tickle (Sep 19, 2019)

Not sure if the Juli's where a pair, I picked the 2 larger ones they had and there was one juvi when I bought that at my LFS.

Not sure if this makes a huge diference since we are talking about couple inches. But tank is european size so its 40 inches long, 16 deep and 16 tall. So little more length then your typical 40 breeder but less depth to the tank.

I have read mixed things about the leleupi so I gave it a try, the multies where fine with him but the cyps got bullied. He is back at the LFS though. Probably going to do the same with the larger dickfeldi.

Dont no why I keep reading people putting 12 cyps in a 40 breeder lol, figured 8 would be ok they seem happy so far,

Should mention the 8 multies where in my 20 gallon have had them couple months no breeding. the 40 gallon tank and the additional fish have only been set up for about 2 weeks.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Stock a 40" tank like a 36" tank.

Cyps are more comfortable in larger groups. We usually recommend a minimum of 12 and a 48" tank or longer.

When you stock pairing fish usually what works is to buy 6 unsexed juveniles and let them choose their own partner, then rehome the extras before they are killed by the pair.


----------



## Raindrops_Tickle (Sep 19, 2019)

Thanks for the help I will figure something out!


----------

